# Boardings costs Vancouver, Ca



## HippoLogic

Hi Everyone,
I just joined this forum. I googled for a Canadian horse forum. But I am not sure if this is the right place or that this is an American horse lover forum.

Anyways, I am planning to emigrate to Canada (Vancouver) and I was wondering where to look for a nice boarding for my horse.

I looked up some stables, and prizes range from CAD $ 500 - $ 970 :shock:
I know Vancouver area is one of the most expensive places, but... wow. Even compared to the overcrowed Netherlands those are huge prices.

It is hard to find stables with websites and boarding prices on it. I assume (hope!  ) that there would be a cheaper solution to my (very expensive) hobby.

Can anybody help me with the following questions:
- Tips about how to find an affordable stable in Vancouver (connections... I know)
- What is a 'normal' price for Canadian standards?
- Is the boarding price negociable? I mean: can I offer to do some work myself to get a discount? (My husband is going to work and I do not have a job yet in Vancouver)
- Is it also possible to board a horse in a 'private' stable? In the Netherlands that is also very common: a horse owner who let a few stables to others

Anyways, I hope someone can help me answering my questions. Thanks for reading!

I hope this post is in the right place and my English is not too bad at this time of the day (evening):lol:


----------



## Tasia

HippoLogic said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I just joined this forum. I googled for a Canadian horse forum. But I am not sure if this is the right place or that this is an American horse lover forum.
> 
> Anyways, I am planning to emigrate to Canada (Vancouver) and I was wondering where to look for a nice boarding for my horse.
> 
> I looked up some stables, and prizes range from CAD $ 500 - $ 970 :shock:
> I know Vancouver area is one of the most expensive places, but... wow. Even compared to the overcrowed Netherlands those are huge prices.
> 
> It is hard to find stables with websites and boarding prices on it. I assume (hope!  ) that there would be a cheaper solution to my (very expensive) hobby.
> 
> Can anybody help me with the following questions:
> - Tips about how to find an affordable stable in Vancouver (connections... I know) google, google, google! I would look for barns in west Vancouver, board prices are wee bit cheaper.
> - What is a 'normal' price for Canadian standards?Anywhere from $ 200-1000. You get what you pay for. Look into outdoor boarding it's often cheaper and you still get use of the arena and barn.
> - Is the boarding price negociable? I mean: can I offer to do some work myself to get a discount? (My husband is going to work and I do not have a job yet in Vancouver) you can for sure ask, but a lot of higher end barns will not.
> - Is it also possible to board a horse in a 'private' stable? In the Netherlands that is also very common: a horse owner who let a few stables to other.
> Not quite sure what you mean. Sort of a smaller boarding barn?
> 
> Anyways, I hope someone can help me answering my questions. Thanks for reading!
> 
> I hope this post is in the right place and my English is not too bad at this time of the day (evening):lol:



Just out of curiosity, what discipline do you ride in? I know English/ jumpers are much more popular than western type disciplines in Vancouver.


----------



## HippoLogic

I ride English (classical dressage) but I am very much into groundwork and natural horsemanship. Therefor I would not mind boarding my horse in a western stable. 

It is important that my horse doesn't have stay in a stable all day. I want her in a meadow/paddock as much as possible.


----------



## waresbear

You actually found a place to board in Vancouver for under $1000 per month???? I mean Vancouver, not the suburbs of Vancouver. Southlands is over $1000 per month on a sublease. You might be able to find something cheaper in the suburbs, (at least an hour drive or better out of Vancouver) for under $500 but it will be someone's backyard, no indoor arena or goodies like that.


----------



## Tasia

HippoLogic said:


> I ride English (classical dressage) but I am very much into groundwork and natural horsemanship. Therefor I would not mind boarding my horse in a western stable.
> 
> It is important that my horse doesn't have stay in a stable all day. I want her in a meadow/paddock as much as possible.


It's great that your open minded to different barns. That will help you. Do you have to move to Vancouver? Towns like chilliwack and Langley are more reasonable but still pretty close to Vancouver.


----------



## HippoLogic

Thanks all for replying.

@Waresbear: Well, now I look at the map again: Mmmm... no, this stable was not in Vancouver, but in Richmond. Since I don't know the area very well, yet. I called it Vancouver. Sorry.

@Tasia: more than a hour drive to my horse is a new idea. I'm used to go to my horse on bike (6 km) and the last year by car because she is boarded 20 km's away. That is a 20 minute drive by car.

Owning a horse in a different country/different continent is going to be a real culture shock:
Now I am used to go at least 5 times a week to train my horse or just to spent quality time with her. Even if I do not have to go every day, because I do not have to feed her or clean her paddock. She lives in a small herd in a paddock with 24/7 hay, water and a shelter shed. And the boarding costs are, even for Dutch standards very low. 

I pay CAD $175 a month for a paddock with 24/7 hay, water and shelter. In that paddock are 7 other horses (ponies), so she has her own little herd. This is at a riding school so we also have an indoor area, warm and cold water to wash your horse, two outdoor area's, a very nice roundpenn (with is rare in the Netherlands, but I use it frequently), meadows and a outdoor terrain with is used for marathon (driving). Of course we have a nice little canteen, with is heated and wher you can get french fries, soda's, soup, coffee and so on for very low prices. Of course they provide a locker for my saddle and other tack.

I spent about CAD $ 120 on gas to get there (I just realize.... )

For Dutch standards I pay very little. In an other area I would be paying $260-$390 a month for such a place.

So I am stunned to heard prices like 5 times higher than I am used to. And maybe even I have to get used to the idea not visiting my horse every day (if she's boarded an hour drive away)
Like I said: this would be my first culture shock! :lol:


----------



## teamfire

themanestreet.com is a fairly active horse forum too, and it seems most from Canada, if not BC.

Where exactly are you moving to? Vancouver itself? Or one of the other cities (Burnaby, New West, etc etc?) If you're in Burnaby, you're in luck though.

Some places do let you work it off. Depends on the stable and its management.


----------



## fromthismoment

I'm Canadian. Vancouver is a expensive area. Maybe try Kijiji.ca for board listings by people who own private barns in their backyard. I've seen postings in my area for private barns. 

I highly doubt you will manage to find a stable for cheap without boarding in someone's backyard or driving hours.


----------



## aspin231

Another place to look for the Vancouver area (good luck in Vancouver itself!) is GVRD Horse Directory , a website specifically for the lower mainland. Good luck, I plan on moving to the area in a few months myself, let me know if you find something nice!


----------



## HippoLogic

Thank you all for replying. I appreciate this very much.



teamfire said:


> themanestreet.com is a fairly active horse forum too, and it seems most from Canada, if not BC.
> 
> Where exactly are you moving to? Vancouver itself? Or one of the other cities (Burnaby, New West, etc etc?) If you're in Burnaby, you're in luck though.
> 
> Some places do let you work it off. Depends on the stable and its management.


I looked at your link Themanestreet.com but it says "The Mane Street, owned and operated out of Virginia, is one of North America's fastest growing online equine communities." So I haven't looked into it yet.

I am not sure where exactly we going to live, my husband is applying for a job in Vancouver. If he's getting the job, we have to look for housing, buy a car (or two?) and look for a place for my horse. So the boarding depends where we going to live. That is not sure yet. But that is why I am gathering as much information about the area as I can. So you all are very helpfull.


----------



## HippoLogic

fromthismoment said:


> I'm Canadian. Vancouver is a expensive area. Maybe try Kijiji.ca for board listings by people who own private barns in their backyard. I've seen postings in my area for private barns.
> 
> I highly doubt you will manage to find a stable for cheap without boarding in someone's backyard or driving hours.


Kijiji.ca is a very useful link, thanks.

I don't care for a place in someones backyard to start with or to work off a part of the boarding costs. Since we are immigrating, we have a lot of expenses. I am trying to calculate our monthly cost of living in Vancouver/Vancouver area.

I am still not sure if I can bring my own horse from The Netherlands to Canada. But I spent 3 years of training her and it is just about time to bring her under the saddle. And I'd love to keep her. If possible.


----------



## HippoLogic

aspin231 said:


> Another place to look for the Vancouver area (good luck in Vancouver itself!) is GVRD Horse Directory , a website specifically for the lower mainland. Good luck, I plan on moving to the area in a few months myself, let me know if you find something nice!


This is also a very useful website. Thank you. And I will post updates!

Where are you from and are you going to bring your horse as well?


----------



## teamfire

> I looked at your link Themanestreet.com but it says "The Mane Street, owned and operated out of Virginia, is one of North America's fastest growing online equine communities." So I haven't looked into it yet


It's just the forums that seem to be Canadian-dominated.  Have no idea how it happened! But there's lots of other people too. Not as many people as this forum, but it has a lot of professionals on there.

But the GVRD is a great resource. I forgot about that!


----------



## HippoLogic

teamfire said:


> It's just the forums that seem to be Canadian-dominated.  Have no idea how it happened! But there's lots of other people too. Not as many people as this forum, but it has a lot of professionals on there.
> 
> But the GVRD is a great resource. I forgot about that!


Well I will look into it again.

I contacted a few stables I found on GVRD for boarding prices.

Maybe they need an instuctor too.:wink: As an instructor I have a degree from the KNHS (Dutch Royal Horse Society) and I am level 1 instructor Centered Riding (Sally Swift). I am specialized in the rider's seat and my passion is helping people.


----------



## teamfire

Another good general resource is HCBC's forums (horse council bc).

HCBC Forums


----------



## HippoLogic

@Teamfire: I registered at themanestreet.com as well.


----------



## HippoLogic

Anyone else has a tip for boarding in (the surroundings of) Vancouver? Or maybe even know a place for my mare?:lol:


----------



## Saddlebag

Google kijiji Vancouver. There's what appears to be a nice boarding place in Langley for $500 mo. Natural boarding.


----------



## teamfire

if you go to the hcbc forums, theres an ad for an available stall in burnaby. You would have to get hcbc insurance as well as join the bha club, but it's a great facility. Only 20ish minutes away from downtown vancouver.


----------



## HippoLogic

Thanks, I wil keep you posted. Now I have to go now. I give private riding lessons on location.


----------

